
Ask HN: Android launcher or that supports a dumb phone profile? - tbihl
I&#x27;m looking for a way to set up my phone with just phone, texting, maps, and spotify, while still being a reboot or reload away from having distracting apps like amazon and a browser, so there&#x27;s a decent bit of friction between myself and mindless distraction. Is anyone aware of a solution for this?
======
notemaker
Evie launcher works beautifully for me. Might not be restricting enough for
your taste though.

~~~
tbihl
I checked it out, but I didn't see any way that it helps. It actually seemed
worse than Nova in that there is a feed screen (read: endless scrolling
distraction) if you swipe right.

